# Teenage Mob (Media Code word for Black Thugs) vanalize WalMart



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

According to the article, a teenage mob rushed into a Macon, GA WalMart early morning hours Sunday with the intent on doing as much vandalizing as they could (sorry mis-spelled vandal in title). They arrested one of the participants when he returned to the WalMaart to retrieve his lost phone. The Sheriff speculated that these "teens" were not on their way to church the following morning.

Report: Macon Wal-Mart mob wanted to see how much damage it could do | Crime | Macon.com
One of the young teens arrested;

View attachment 11829


Would you have been prepared if you had been a shopper at that time, returning from the night shift at your job? Would you have defended yourself with force?


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Well it's their last hurrah. The only thing they ever had to offer. Who cares? Walmart is cleaning up on it and they're just an uglier curiosity of walking extinction.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Is it still not ok to shoot people like that?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Although I do not like nor shop at Walmart anymore this is wrong on so many levels! When are parents going to become involved in active parenting? On what level do these children even think this acceptable behaviour? I read these things and wonder what has happened to the children and what will it be like when they grow up?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Slippy: "...Would you have been prepared if you had been a shopper at that time, returning from the night shift at your job? Would you have defended yourself with force?"


I'd have been prepared to defend myself, but I would take no action to defend Walmarts property. Maybe take a few pictures of the perpetrators and try to be a good witness for the police.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Auntie said:


> Although I do not like nor shop at Walmart anymore this is wrong on so many levels! When are parents going to become involved in active parenting? On what level do these children even think this acceptable behaviour? I read these things and wonder what has happened to the children and what will it be like when they grow up?


What parents? If you notice, most stories tell of their grandmothers bringing them up, such as m. brown.
The parents are out playing "musical breeding", like musical chairs game, 
except they stop and breed when the crack pipe is lit.
As far as the kids go, they operate at base level, sort of a genetic predisposition of jungle instinct,
driven by herd mentality.
This is the garbage that fills our prisons, should instead be canceled out when caught in the act.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Auntie said:


> Although I do not like nor shop at Walmart anymore this is wrong on so many levels! When are parents going to become involved in active parenting? On what level do these children even think this acceptable behaviour? I read these things and wonder what has happened to the children and what will it be like when they grow up?


Auntie my sweet friend,

Many are generationally entitled to such a degree that while they know their actions may land them in jail, they believe that they are owed things from the rich and corporations. Many have a distorted view of parenting and often there is not a true "Father" in the home.

If I could find the study, the thing that often is NOT mentioned when we talk about out of wedlock birth rates, is the lowering of the age of the generations of many cultures of people in the US. Some of the lower income, multi generational welfare recipients, black, white, brown...doesn't matter... are reproducing at a lower age. So with no motivation to form a Family Unit, and a younger parental age, no motivation to get a job becasue the government food stamps, housing and EBT deposits keep coming...we have a recipe for disaster...


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

You do not go to Walmart after dark!! I repeat, YOU DO NOT GO TO WALMART AFTER DARK!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> Slippy: "...Would you have been prepared if you had been a shopper at that time, returning from the night shift at your job? Would you have defended yourself with force?"
> 
> I'd have been prepared to defend myself, but I would take no action to defend Walmarts property. Maybe take a few pictures of the perpetrators and try to be a good witness for the police.


Yes, I'm trained and able to defend myself...9 times out of 10 I would have had my weapon on me. There is always that one time that I forget or leave my weapon in the truck or at home.

Since I have never shot another human in self defense, I still question at what point I commit to drawing and firing my weapon. I think about it often, I train for it and I pray about it... but I honestly don't know.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Slippy said:


> ...So with no motivation to form a Family Unit, and a younger parental age, no motivation to get a job becasue the government food stamps, housing and EBT deposits keep coming...we have a recipe for disaster...


...we HAVE a disaster...

There, fixed it for ya.


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

Auntie said:


> Although I do not like nor shop at Walmart anymore this is wrong on so many levels! When are parents going to become involved in active parenting? On what level do these children even think this acceptable behaviour? *I read these things and wonder what has happened to the children and what will it be like when they grow up?*


You don't wanna know Auntie, you don't even wanna know.

Makes me kind of glad I won't be around when THEIR kids become teens.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Here in PA you may shoot someone committing a felony. However depending on where you are, will you be charged anyway and have to defend yourself in court? Say some one threatens you then runs away knocking down mailboxes (felony). Legally you could shoot the perp in the back but you never know what a zealous prosecutor will do. As long as i was not threatened I would get away from these animals. If threatened, respond appropriately.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mish said:


> You do not go to Walmart after dark!! I repeat, YOU DO NOT GO TO WALMART AFTER DARK!!


Why??? are you going to be there??? ;-)


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Mish said:


> You do not go to Walmart after dark!! I repeat, YOU DO NOT GO TO WALMART AFTER DARK!!


Or unarmed!

Bunch of Dindu Nuffin punks!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> Why??? are you going to be there??? ;-)


Hehe
I honestly can't come up with one reason why I would be at a Walmart at 1am!! What could you possibly need?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> Hehe
> I honestly can't come up with one reason why I would be at a Walmart at 1am!! What could you possibly need?


Allright, Allright Allright;

just for discussion sake...say your shift ends at midnight. It takes you almost an hour to get out of the plant because all your buddies are talking smack about last week's NASCAR race. So you finally get the heck out and you realize you are out of Afro-Sheen, so you whip into WalMart, run in without strapping the .44 magnum on your hip and haul ass to the haircare aisle.

Out of the corner of your eye you see an angry mob of "teens"...


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Allright, Allright Allright;
> 
> just for discussion sake...say your shift ends at midnight. It takes you almost an hour to get out of the plant because all your buddies are talking smack about last week's NASCAR race. So you finally get the heck out and you realize you are out of Afro-Sheen, so you whip into WalMart, run in without strapping the .44 magnum on your hip and haul ass to the haircare aisle.
> 
> Out of the corner of your eye you see an angry mob of "teens"...


A more realistic reason... 
condoms and lube


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I think that's when Mish goes shopping. 1:00 am. She is the one wearing a bathrobe ( Open in front with a way to tight t-shirt that says kiss me and revealing her belly button ring and tattoo of Obama on her tummy ) big bunny slippers, unmatched socks, and curlers in her hair.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Allright, Allright Allright;
> 
> just for discussion sake...say your shift ends at midnight. It takes you almost an hour to get out of the plant because all your buddies are talking smack about last week's NASCAR race. So you finally get the heck out and you realize you are out of Afro-Sheen, so you whip into WalMart, run in without strapping the .44 magnum on your hip and haul ass to the haircare aisle.
> 
> Out of the corner of your eye you see an mob of "teens"...


Make it about 0249hrs after working 12 hours on the hot flightline, Denton is in front of the 5 Hour Energy, armed with a pistol and two spare mags and a really tired, crappy attitude. Denton opens a bottle of 5 Hour Energy and slugs it down, knowing he's going to be talking to the cops for quite a few hours afterward.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> I think that's when Mish goes shopping. 1:00 am. She is the one wearing a bathrobe ( Open in front with a way to tight t-shirt that says kiss me and revealing her belly button ring and tattoo of Obama on her tummy ) big bunny slippers, unmatched socks, and curlers in her hair.


Hey, I got rid of the belly ring when I was prego!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

*Would you have defended yourself with force?*

*Would you have been prepared if you had been a shopper at that time, returning from the night shift at your job? Would you have defended yourself with force?*

View attachment 11832


I think so, I usually have some kind of weapon on me. And by the look on this punks face, I have encountered his kind before. He denied being a part of it, or knowing any of the rioters.
Here is part of the news article.
Green, according to the sheriff's report, first told cops that "he did not know anything about what had happened in the store and that he did not know anyone involved."
But when his mother and father arrived and watched the surveillance footage with sheriff's deputies, the report said "Green admitted to his parents that the male in the video was indeed him."

It would have been hectic, but I would have used force on any of them, to protect myself. It is scary when 40 or 50 scoundrels begin to riot, I'll admit that.
But, fear can be overcome.
*Take a good look at this guy, that sort of sneering arrogance, comes from a man who has never been seriously opposed. I do like to think, that I would wipe that sneer, right off of his stupid face.*


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

It was Walmart - if they weren't protected, you could MacGyver them all right off to hell where they belong.
I was thinking "50 wanted rid of against me in a walmart" - but then I remembered, as completely undesirable nonviables they get first class protection......


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have been to Walmart at around 9 pm with my daughter.
I am NEVER UNARMED at anytime, when I go there I carry a Sig 228 with 2 spare mags and 2 more in the Laredo, and a Smith 642 as backup with 1 speed loader.
Daughter has her Smith 442 or Smith 3913 or Glock 17, with a colt 25 auto as backup.
The combo's change with the season with others unlisted.

I would never try to stop any damage being done to store property, only from physical danger to myself, daughter and those in need.
They are doing damage now just to property, they will move up to people next, then they will be needed to "checkout" in the store.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

If the parents could be found, they would say --but, he's a good boy, ain't ever done that before--


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Even if I didn't have my weapon on me I would be ready and able to defend myself. Although I would not have intervened unless myself or some other shopper was in danger. Wally world has insurance for this sort of thing.

On another note every single one of those kids need to be thrown over a knee and spanked until they couldn't sit. If that would have happened in their lives none of them would commit the crime they commited.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Mish said:


> Hehe
> I honestly can't come up with one reason why I would be at a Walmart at 1am!! What could you possibly need?


Shotgun shells and beer...

*Rancher*


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Even if I didn't have my weapon on me I would be ready and able to defend myself. Although I would not have intervened unless myself or some other shopper was in danger. Wally world has insurance for this sort of thing.
> 
> On another note every single one of those kids need to be thrown over a knee and spanked until they couldn't sit. If that would have happened in their lives none of them would commit the crime they commited.


The spankings should have been given years ago. There is no cure for them today; except The Lord or a Bullet.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> The spankings should have been given years ago. There is no cure for them today; except The Lord or a Bullet.


The spanking should have been done with a baseball bat to leave them in a docile vegetative state.
If not, later they will compete for a Darwin award at the price of someone else's life.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I went to Walmart at 1:00 in the morning for plumbing supplies. That's realistic. Otherwise me and my ex would go in the middle of the night just to get out. And for lube and ovulation tests. :-/ as for the kids they need to get hit or something.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Auntie said:


> Although I do not like nor shop at Walmart anymore this is wrong on so many levels! When are parents going to become involved in active parenting? On what level do these children even think this acceptable behaviour? I read these things and wonder what has happened to the children and what will it be like when they grow up?


Im just going to say it...... Parents? What parents? 72% of black kids are born into single mother homes. They are raised on public assistance in section 8 housing. I was a cop. My wife is a teacher. I've seen enough of it to know it will only get worse.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I had to get some more red solo cups and ice at Walmart at 1 am. Oh yeah and some more pool noodles and a bottle of aspirin! I seen them kids there raisin hell so I went through the self checkout amd hauled ass so da man wouldn't see me...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> I had to get some more red solo cups and ice at Walmart at 1 am. Oh yeah and some more pool noodles and a bottle of aspirin! I seen them kids there raisin hell so I went through the self checkout amd hauled ass so da man wouldn't see me...


Red Solo cups and pool parties make for floating bodies. Be careful.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> Red Solo cups and pool parties make for floating bodies. Be careful.


Enter pool at own risk--- no lifeguard on duty!

I'll tell you what's fun. A group of folks with pool noodles beating the hell out of eachother in a free for all. No pool required!! It's like medieval war!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Walmart, the shopping destination of last resort. 
YMMV
Armed or unarmed I'd have been looking for the exit.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> I had to get some more red solo cups and ice at Walmart at 1 am. Oh yeah and some more pool noodles and a bottle of aspirin! I seen them kids there raisin hell so I went through the self checkout amd hauled ass so da man wouldn't see me...


Toby Keith would be PROUD!


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

this kind of stuff is why when other races see a black person they look at them with suspicion an think they are up to no good then they wonder why nobody wants them around.
no wonder Africa is always so f'ed up all the time.


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

I like when there are no lines at the registers, so I'm apt to be at an all-night store anytime from 10 PM till 5 in the morning.

I would never consider it, if I wasn't armed with my Springfield 40 S & W and a spare mag. or two though. I also try to stay out of the "hood" when I do my shopping, and that seems to help immensely as well. It's not a fool-proof plan, but it's better then most I suppose


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

In the desert, where our sun is equivalent to death valley, just not our other conditions, many of us are more nocturnal in the summer than one might think. Not just the painted hotties high on the jubilant rebellion of life, but the mama's and the papas going their once of twice a month. It's nice to have a actual nocturnal culture part of the year and see folks out in the cool under the moon and stars.
the night does not belong to the werewolves and what a bullsheet idea?!?
But we will shoot you dead straight up. The "Land of Enchantment" is a graveyard of basta**s. Good luck in your city. Sh** on the werewolves


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

MisterMills357 said:


> * And by the look on this punks face, I have encountered his kind before. He denied being a part of it, or knowing any of the rioters.**
> Take a good look at this guy, that sort of sneering arrogance, comes from a man who has never been seriously opposed. I do like to think, that I would wipe that sneer, right off of his stupid face.
> [/COLOR]*


*

.357 holes make invisible souls.*


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Well that will go on their permentant record.. no future job at Wal Mart... guess they will have to settle for McDonalds


----------



## hardcore (Jan 13, 2013)

I didn't see any white kids in the bunch


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

After watching the video, I need to re-think the quantity of spare mags. I carry.

Do they make bandoliers for 12 round mags.? If not, I may have a business case for making them.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I just think everybody having to put up with it is insulting and I wish nature would not be so slow since worthwhile people's hands are tied.


----------

